
Regular Expressions – Theory and Practice - LukeEF
https://youtu.be/mbtpAyn0n0o
======
LukeEF
A discussion of ‘Regular Expressions - Theory and Practice’. It covers a bunch
of interesting aspects including Chomsky’s Hierarchy, Büchi automata, grammars
and much more.

This is a weekly discussion that takes place among TerminusDB core team. It
doesn’t have to be work, it doesn’t have to be TerminusDB, it can be anything
really. We are a moderately distributed team and we have plenty of opportunity
for detailed technical discussion (indexing strategy anyone?) so we thought
that it’d be a good idea to start a less formal weekly exchange. One member of
the team leads the discussion and the rest contribute with questions &
comments.

This is the first time we have recorded. This was yesterday.

